
History Of The Color Wheel - pg
http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2008/05/08/history-of-the-color-wheel/
======
michael_dorfman
Fascinating article! The history of color is oddly neglected, it seems to me.
Any subject good enough for Newton and Goethe to weigh in on ought to be worth
taking another look at...

------
TrevorJ
I want to see a documentary on this! Why not right? they already have on out
for the font Helvetica.

